# DIY water heater smoker



## 67vdub (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi

I am a new member to this forum. I love to bbq and am a chilli fanatic.

I am going to build a smoker from an old hot water system I have. I would like to make it dual fuel (gas/charcoal). I have done some research into diy water tank smokers and have a rough idea of how I am going to do it. But for the gas side of things I am a little uncertain. I was planning on using a gas ring burner inside of the tank. Will there be any safety risks with doing this ie. the flame going out and filling the tank with gas while it's hot. Have seen on google a guy that did this in his own diy smoker. I plan on cutting two doors in the tank one main door for accessing racks where meeat/chillies/food will be. And one door in the bottom to access charcoal pan, woodchip tray and gas burner. In the bottom door I wil put an airvent for gas operation with a slide over the top for temp control when using charcoal.\

Anybody on here made something like this or give a complete amateur some tips.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

Morning and welcome...    Check out the safety valve part of the link....   Very important...    Most folks over size the burner for their smokers and can't get low enough temps for proper smoking...    

Consider electric....   with a temp controller....   safer...   

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/smokehouse-plans/smokehouse-burner


----------

